# Fahrradanhänger selber bauen - Bauanleitung



## Struppi001 (10. April 2015)

Hi @all,

Ich möchte dieses Forum nutzen, um mein Hobbi ein wenig extensiv auszuleben. NEIN es ist nicht das Fahrradfahren, sondern das modellieren von CAD Modellen. Im Anhang findet ihr einen bike trailer + Baunanleitung zum selber bauen. Falls der eine oder andere dieses macht, bitte mal die Zwischenschritte photographieren und hier posten.  Ach so, da ich nicht nur im deutschsprachigem Raum zu finden bin ist die Anleitung in 3 Sprachen, Deutsch, Englisch, Russisch.

Bitte:

A) Schaut euch die Anleitung an und kommentiert sie!!!! 
B) Falls ihr Fehler findet, bitte posten!!!
C) Prämissen des Anhängers:

1) Günstige und schnelle Herstellung
2) Gewicht muss weniger als 10kg betragen
3) Alle Teile müssen in eine Alu-box mit der Größe 600x500x490 passen
4) Der Bau des Anhängers sollte ohne Schweißverbindungen und ohne Sonderwerkzeuge hergestellt werden können.

Man kann die Kosten reduzieren, sofern man einige Teile, wie Räder, Achse, Deichsel im Internet kauft, oder einen alten Child trailer billig kauft und ausschlachtet. 

Eine billigere Variante ist in Arbeit, da ich bei dieser auch die Maschinen/Werkzeuge im Schnitt (Während des Arbeitsschrittes animieren will) kann die Veröffentlichung noch dauern.

@Administrator: Ist es möglich hier auch Videos einzustellen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig bei meinem "Fetisch" helfen und hoffe auf rege Beteiligung.
Ach so falls jemand die CAD-Version in dgn braucht, einfach eine kurze PN an mich.

Gruss

Struppi


----------



## spümco (10. April 2015)

Idee mal dahingestellt-du bist aber hier im falschen Forum, ich denke Erfolg hast Du eher hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/trekking-reise-und-faltraeder.122/
Oder benötigt Dein Anhänger dann ne spezielle Fahrtechnik, die mit der von konventionellen Anhängern nicht mehr viel gemeinsam hat...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

